

Rosetta Stone rallys to support one of theirs - fudgy73
http://www.youcaring.com/other/please-help-andrea-crew-s-family-in-this-difficult-time-/79436

======
fudgy73
Rosetta Stone employs hundreds of Coaches that teach several different
languages to learners around the world. I am an English Coach. A few days ago
a fellow Coach, Andrea Crew, was allegedly killed.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/crime/slain-mother-
wante...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/crime/slain-mother-wanted-
children-to-leave-country-court-
papers/2013/08/13/6b62c07a-042c-11e3-9259-e2aafe5a5f84_story.html)

The Coaches and the company have been very supportive for her two young
daughters so far. Really great to see.

